# Beacon 19 - Saturday 29 March



## Longhorn (Mar 25, 2014)

First time in Coorong.

Had a Nice day on Saturday afternoon. Only a couple of keepers around 50cm but more fish than I could count mostly 43-44cm. Soft plastics. Color, size, style - It didn't matter. A ton of fish.

Wind eased off later so only regret...left the flyrod in the truck. Would have been a blast on 6wt.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Well done longhorn
The mullys are great fun when they are in good numbers.


----------

